# Starship with a twist



## PUNISHER (Sep 21, 2012)

I like shooting through the forks.

So I changed up my starships so I can shoot through the forks rather than over the top.

The black body is wingshooters oak with a poly I made.

The green tigerstripe is wingshooters body with a scout head.

The red stripe is also wingshooters body with a scout head.

They shoot dead on.

These 3 are by far my most accurate slingshots.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice! Those should keep you busy for awhile.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

A through the forks startship...a great idea. They all look sweet..well done!

Todd


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Looking good my friend...now blast some ammo..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## PUNISHER (Sep 21, 2012)

Been shooting them all day.

What a great day.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice, thanks for posting!


----------



## Hound (Apr 5, 2014)

Nice work. Some video of one of those shooting a few rounds would be cool.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I can't see the pictures. I wonder why?


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

There aren't any pics!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Picture ???


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

3 years old Sir.


----------

